# Ammo for sale.



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Tulammo 7.62x39 122 gr FMJ 1600 rounds = $300

SOLD Federal 22 lr ammo 10 550 round value packs 36 gr (5500 total) = $300 SOLD

SOLD Winchester M 22 22 lr 40 gr 2 1000 rounds boxes (2000 total) = $120 SOLD

Atomic 9mm 115 gr TMJ 1000 rounds = $200

I am in the St George area but will be up in the Ogden area Aug 22 and 23. PM if interested.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Tulammo 7.62x39 122 gr FMJ 1600 rounds = $300 OBO

Atomic 9mm 115 gr TMJ 1000 rounds = $200 OBO

I am in the St George area but will be up in the Ogden area Aug 22 and 23. PM if interested.


----------

